
Ask HN: Is it ridiculous to want to create more privilege for yourself? - zboox
I graduated a few years ago and I have a few years of professional experience already. But it&#x27;s not in a really good place and I self-taught my way in.<p>Schools that historically sent a lot of students to internship and new grad seats at great companies to work for will continue to do so because there&#x27;s an element of &quot;institutional knowledge&quot; built up over the years and a reciprocal relationship with these companies through the representation of alumni.<p>Not a huge problem in itself but it sort of implicitly makes the lives of people who exist out of this feedback loop harder in terms of getting a &quot;top job&quot; straight out of college. Many of which didn&#x27;t even know that any of this interplay existed and just chose to go to a decent school nearby or couldn&#x27;t afford to move out. Reasons that would be innocuous, but result in sub-optimal treatment for those that don&#x27;t clue themselves in well enough.<p>It is for this reason that I&#x27;ve made a personal goal for myself go to a better college to get internships on my resume and become as privileged as possible.<p>I know I can get into a better job without needing to go back to school, but I still won&#x27;t have had the more &quot;privileged&quot; college experience. Is that ridiculous to think about retroactively changing parts of your life? After all, we have only one life to live (that we know of) so I believe it&#x27;s everyone&#x27;s right to go nuts and craft the best damn narrative you can for your life and be whoever you want, not just professionally but academically and privilege-wise too.
======
nhgiang
I think there's nothing wrong with that.

As long as you don't ruin your life (debt or overwork) because of it then
self-built priviliege is definitely worth it.

------
coderintherye
Almost everyone wants to create more privilege for themselves, the problem is
not admitting when that privilege is obtained at the expense of others.

~~~
sushshshsh
It need not be obtained at the expense of others if you ethically source
everything.

